# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Cannot Cut and Paste in Excel (Mac Office 2011)

## sb11462

When I cut and paste values into  a couple of cells Excel is changing the values of the cells to the right.  I am using Office 2011 for the Mac.  These cells to the right had formulas related to the data being cut and pasted.  For example if I cut and paste into b11, c 11, d11, and e11, excel changes the formula in L11 from =IF(C11=1,E11,0) to =IF(#REF!=1,#REF!,0).  The starnge thing is when I copy and paste instead cut and paste I do not have this issue.   On my PC version of Excel I use this does not happen.  The values just change based on the new data and the existing formulas.  With the Mac version the formulas are being changed.   I can sometimes resolve the issue by using paste special/values option.   Looking for advice on how to resolve this issue, so the formulas do not change when cutting and pasting.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## JosephP

excel 2010 and 2013 on pc both behave exactly the same way so it's not specific to 2011. I suggest you don't cut and paste but copy and then delete the original if necessary

----------


## sb11462

So are you saying this is normal for Excel 2010 thru 2013.  The version I was using on my PC was office 2007.  Thanks for your help.

Here is a more detailed explanation  to clarify what I am doing.I am cutting and pasting immediately.  I am cutting data  from b16,c16, d16, and e16 to b11, c11, d11, and e11.  To do this I right click and choose cut and then move the cursor to field b11, right click, and choose paste.  When I do this, Excel changes the formula in L11 from =IF(C11=1,D11,0) to =IF(#REF!=1,#REF!,0) after pasting.  As stated above when I copy and paste I do not have this issue.

----------


## JosephP

I understand what you are doing-I'm just saying this is normal behavior for Excel. when you cut and paste you effectively delete and replace the target cell which is why you get a #REF error. I'd be surprised you don't see that in 2007 if that weren't such a buggy piece of...er... software ;-)

----------

